# IZMIR | Izmir Development Agency | Pro



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Izmir Development Agency*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.izka.org.tr/en/

*PORPOSAL 1*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...nsi-hizmet-binasi-mimari-proje-yarismasi/2720
















































*PORPOSAL 2*






























*PORPOSAL 3*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi2/2707


































































*PORPOSAL 4*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/2-odul-izmir-kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi/2687


































































*PORPOSAL 5*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...nsi-hizmet-binasi-mimari-proje-yarismasi/2684





















*PORPOSAL 6*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi1/2682







































*PORPOSAL 7*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...-kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi/2721






























*PORPOSAL 8*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi3/2751















































*PORPOSAL 9*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...-kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi/2673
















































*PORPOSAL 10*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/3-odul-izmir-kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi/2679
















































*PORPOSAL 11*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...-kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi/2674






























*PORPOSAL 12*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...-kalkinma-ajansi-hizmet-binasi-yarismasi/2668


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

Proposal 3le 5'e hayran kaldım :eek2: SÜPEEEER :banana: S umarım ki bunlardan birisi yapılır!!! 7le 8 fazla saade yaa beğenmedim, ısınamadım... oyüzden yapılmazlar inşallah


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

^^ Burası uluslararası forum, burda İngilizce konuşmalısın 

Anwyays, first proposal got chosen.


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> ^^ Burası uluslararası forum, burda İngilizce konuşmalısın
> 
> Anwyays, first proposal got chosen.


Alright... I have totally forgotten that this an international thread here.... MY BAD :lol: 

You must be kidding, am I right? 
But to be honest I'm happy that they didn't choose proposal 7 or 8! :cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

I added the proposals 9 to 12...


----------

